# Chattanooga , TN - Urgent! - Beautiful German Shepherd



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

_Please Cross-post ASAP!! _(Received this from transport rescue group)

Beautiful German Shepherd to be euthanized tomorrow; 3/4/10! 

I received a call from an animal control officer who needs help placing a beautiful female spayed black and tan purebred German Shepherd by tomorrow. 

It has a common eating disorder and must be on a special diet, which can be ordered online and is not costly. The owner has till tomorrow to place her, or she will go down. 

She is only 1-2 years old and deserves a chance at life. 

*If you can rescue her, please call Nikki at: 423-760-0679, or email her at: [email protected] com (at yahoo.com) immediately.

_That is all the details I have. No pics. Not sure if anyone is in the area and can check this out. _


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry. Should have said: I emailed Nikki for a bit more information on this girl. I will post her findings shortly.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

_Nikki's reply to my email: 
_
Thank you, I dont know much about her but I do know she has "EPI" and she should be good with other dogs and kids. She is spayed and should be up to date on shots. The owners of the dog are feeding her a Raw Diet that seems to be working great and whoever gets her will have to continue the diet. That is why the owners want to have her euthanized because they have a child that is devoloping allergies to the dog and they believe no one else would want the dog. If you need, you can contact the Animal hospital and talk with the doctor that knows more about the situation. I do know the dog is a traditional Black/tan (rin tin tin look) The name of the animal hospital is 
Northgate Animal Hospital and the drs name is Dr. Yvonne Ward. 423-875-9033. 

Thanks, Nikki

_Sounds like a great girl who is getting a raw deal. _


----------

